# Exercising with rapid insulin on board



## Bloden (Jan 16, 2018)

Here’s my problem:

We walk our dogs for an hour after breakfast when my breakfast Apidra is peaking. My ICR when I exercise is 1:18 (without exercise, it’s 1:10). I also aim for a med-GI breakfast.

Sometimes my BG behaves , sometimes I go low , sometimes I go high . There doesn’t seem to be any kind of pattern to my BG...it’s all very random.

I accept that going low while exercising WILL happen every now and then. That’s life. BUT...I have to walk the dogs first thing cos there isn’t time later in the day.

I’m fed-up with the randomness and not being able to properly relax doing something I really enjoy.  Has anyone got any advice or tips?


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 16, 2018)

Where do you inject? x


----------



## Bloden (Jan 16, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Where do you inject? x


My stomach area if it’s Apidra. 
Hmmmm...d’you think I should find a slower-release spot on my body (avoiding muscle, of course)?


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm not too sure as I know the thigh is slower absorbed but I assume if you are using it, it wouldn't make much difference as you'd be helping it pump a bit quicker, @Northerner and @Matt Cycle can you guys be of any help? LOL x


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Jan 16, 2018)

I had exactly the same problem when it is my turn for the afternoon walks. I would have lunch, walks the dogs about 1-1.5 hours later when Novorapid at its peak and would have a hypo (or be near one) towards the end of the walk or just after I got in. Once I'd been in 15 mins or so though my BG would start to rise.
I found that I had to bring my eating time and dog walk time closer together (now there is no more than about 45 mins at between me having lunch and walking the dogs) and this seems to have done the trick re hypos. To counter the rise afterwards, often a little piece of cheese or something similar (non/low carb) will stop it, if I feel I am going higher than I would like.
Stupidly, I never thought of changing the ratio on those days


----------



## Bloden (Jan 16, 2018)

Thanks for that, @Greyhound Gal. Other people’s experiences are much more valuable than tables of information.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 16, 2018)

A pump, so you can reduce the background insulin in plenty of time to prevent it!  otherwise .... no suggestions.


----------



## AJLang (Jan 16, 2018)

When I walked Susie I wouldn't have any carbs before the walk so I didn't need to bolus. I would then eat breakfast afterwards. If I was hungry before walking her (most of Susie's morning walks were for an hour) I would eat something carb free before the walk. Would this help? Ps my BG would still sometimes go low during the walk so I would have quick acting carbs with me.


----------



## Bloden (Jan 17, 2018)

Thanks, @AJLang and @trophywench.

Hmmm...lots to think about.  My brother often exercises before breakfast - he puts his porridge on in a slow-cooker and has it as soon as he gets back. Yum!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 17, 2018)

I share your frustration Bloden on the sometimes randomness of blood glucose readings and exercise.  This is why no one who hasn't got it will really understand what it's like living with Type 1.  There are many variables involved that affect it but on the whole walking should reduce your blood glucose (I appreciate it doesn't always work like that). Amanda's suggestion of no carbs before the walk is good and potentially worth a try as the Apidra and breakfast carbs are introducing more issues.  You would then just have to deal with the effects of your basal.  I always have my breakfast before I venture out on the bike as I can be out for 3 or 4 hours and I just deal with the consequences of blood glucose levels as and when they arrive.  I would sometimes spike but would nearly always drop back down as the ride wore on.  Since going on the pump it has helped and now, so far, I don't seem to get those high spikes.  The temporary basals are brilliant for exercise both during and after.  As crap as it is don't let it stop you - I haven't and just get on with it and enjoy myself although I do sometimes look on enviously whilst people cycling past are shovelling gels down themselves without a care in the world whilst I'm stuck at the side of the road shoving a strip in a meter trying to test my blood.


----------



## Bloden (Jan 18, 2018)

Thanks for your encouragement, @Matt Cycle. 

The randomness used to put me off exercise completely, but I’ve recently accepted that highs and lows are inevitable and have been exercising every day since then. I get the green-eyed-monsters too - what I’d give to just be able to jump on a bike and cycle into the sunset, hahaha! 

I’ll definitely give Amanda’s suggestion a go, or at least have a small enough breakfast to just have 1 unit of the pesky Apidra.


----------



## Radders (Jan 18, 2018)

Since getting my Fitbit I have discovered that my natural walking pace is a lot more variable than I expected. Walking (and cycling) at a brisk enough pace to keep my heart rate in the aerobic zone has a much greater impact on my sugar levels. This of course depends on other factors such as the hills en route, wind strength, traffic on the roads I have to cross ... as a result nothing is ever completely predictable and like others I just carry snacks. The Libre helps me to notice impending lows so I can treat those with something better than dextrosol: mini raisin boxes are very handy for this at 10g carbs, also Alpen light bars from Poundland, or even a small banana. To reduce my carbon footprint I have started refilling the raisin boxes from a large pack.


----------

